# 2x2 1.95 official average and 3x3 6.98 single (Swiss NRs)



## Basil Herold (Aug 15, 2016)

I finally got a official sub-2 average of 5. Really happy with that! I put the reconstructions in the video description.

Unfortunately I didn't film the 3x3 single. But I totally do not deserve it, it was just a really crazy solve (my first official sub-9 )

That's the solution I did:

F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' D L' U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R F R'

y2 x' R2 F R L' D2 // Cross
R U2 R2 U' R // 1F2L
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2F2L
L U L2 U' L // 3F2L
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4F2L
U2 r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r U' // OLL


----------

